# Southbay RoadBikeReview Ride Sponsored by SVCC June 29th!



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Southbay RoadBikeReview sponsored by SVCC June 29th!

Join us for a fun no-drop ride as we head south around the reservoirs and then tackle the Bailey climb that was featured in a Tour of California time trial a few years back.

Mark your calanders, it's going down *Sunday June 29th*.
Ride Start is going to be at SVCC - 1190 Dell Ave. Ste. A Campbell, CA 95008

Here's a quick rundown of the short route (~45 miles)... 

Starting on Winchester heading south
Left on Lark
Right on Los Gatos
Left on Los Gatos Almaden
Right on Harwood
Left on Almond Blossom
Right on Camden
Right on Almaden (Almaden becomes McKean)
Right on Uvas
Left on Watsonville
Left on Sycamore
Left on Oak Glen
Right on Willow Springs
Left on Santa Teresa
Left on Bailey
Right on McKean
Then backtrack Almaden/Camden/etc.

Karl will chime in with a killer longer route for those that would like to go longer. much longer.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*June ride(s)*

Yeehaw! We're lining up to bring back ice cream & slushies next month, so mark your calendars. 

After thinking more about logistics I also figured that having the ultra-long route on the same day as the normal ride would be tough, so we are going to go long the following week, on the 22nd. I am still finalizing route but I'm guesstimating 90 - 115 miles with some dirt road climbs in the mix going over Mt Madonna. More details to follow.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Who's in?


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm 50/50. Start time?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

I believe Karl mentioned another 8am start, to beat the heat...

Also, SVCC is currently housing a complete lineup of our test trainers. So for anyone that's ever been curious about a trainer and wants to give a bunch of trainers a spin, come on down. 

We'll have a model from 1upUSA, Elite, Minoura, Cycleops, and Blackburn all for demo...


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

8am? Some of us have lazy reputations to keep.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> 8am? Some of us have lazy reputations to keep.


I'll be in front of your house honking at 7:15 sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Im a maybe, but sunday mornings are tough.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

So this ride is being rescheduled. New date is the 29th of June.


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

thien said:


> So this ride is being rescheduled. New date is the 29th of June.



Well that solved that, Im out. Gonna be in Tahoe that weekend.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re-sked*

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to drop in and apologize for the reschedule, we had a perfect storm on the events calendar and injury list here at SVCC and we did not want to do a half-a$$ed ride so we are punting til the 29th. 

The good news is that we are bringing in a new crop of tech goodies and hopefully will have more of those on hand by the 29th for you to check out. 

If anyone wants to come in before then and check out the RBR/SVCC trainer collection just call me (please do not PM, all my contact info is at our website) and we can make that happen. 

Cheers


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hope to see many of you Sunday*

Hey everyone 

Hope to see many of you next Sunday morning at 8 for the South Bay ride. Usual routes, 49 & 64 mile options. We'll offer up a free bag of 53x11 coffee for the Bailey KOM winners from each group! 

We'll have the studio open before the ride for last minute bathroom break/nutrition products/water top off and plenty of time to chill & socialize after with frozen yogurt & slushies. 

Cheers,


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi Karl -- do you happen to have a map/route of the 64-mile option handy? Sunday is looking iffy for me, so I might tackle that route on my own on Saturday to familiarize myself with Livestrong Challenge course.

Thanks,
K-Zero (Keijiro)


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

K-Zero - actually the directions Thien posted are for the longer route.

The shorter route goes from Uvas then a left on Oak Glen, then left onto Willow Springs. 

I'll be there.

Here's the long route mapped out:

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2019566


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Count me in if the smoke from all the fires has cleared up. My respiratory system has been jacked up for a few weeks now. I haven’t been able to ride. Doctor’s got me on an inhaler and such.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm game. Anybody wanna carpool? I'm in San Mateo just off 101.


----------



## K-Zero (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks Doc -- it was just what I was looking for.

K-Zero


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like it's going to be a nice day to ride, temp wise...

Be sure to be prompt, Karl will make you chase the group if you arrive late. 

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I've added the long route to Bikely (SVCC/RBR Long route: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/SVCC-RBR-Long-route)

For those that haven't done the ride, make sure to carry enough water, as there aren't really any refill spots along the routes.

And here's the route elevation for the long route, for those curious:


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm sorry to miss it, but I'm going to pass.  Air quality is projected as "unhealthful" for the Santa Clara Valley tomorrow. Since a "moderate" rating wrecked me, I doubt an "unhealthful" one would do me much good. No idea why I'm so sensitive to the smoke.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

for those of you concerned, the rating for tomorrow is Moderate -- shouldn't be a problem for anyone except those with pretty severe pulmonary distress.

http://www.sparetheair.org/about/five_day.htm


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

The ride's in Santa Clara Valley. It's listed as "unhealthy for sensitive groups" at the link you provided for tomorrow:


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Hum... I'm torn. I was going to ride Kings Mtn. tomorrow since the Air Quality in that part of the valley seems to be better. But I do like me some post ride slushies and ice cream... decisions... decisions... I guess I will see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Obviously judging from the time this message was posted, I did not make it.  I do not believe it would have been a great idea for me to ride in this smoky crap. I hope you are all having fun.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I ended up going. It was a small group, 6 of us but we had a good time. Man nothing like post ride frozen yogurt and slushies. 

Thanks Karl and Alex! You guys are awesome hosts!:thumbsup:


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> I ended up going. It was a small group, 6 of us but we had a good time. Man nothing like post ride frozen yogurt and slushies.
> 
> Thanks Karl and Alex! You guys are awesome hosts!:thumbsup:


Thanks Karl and Alex for hosting! Sorry I missed out on the festivities, had to head outta town. Where's the group photo?


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*Sunday ride*

Thanks Chris for coming out, you were the only RBR group member representing! Most of the group was Livestrong riders wanting to scope the course for the July ride. Very nicely paced 48 miles in exactly 3 hours. 

Alex will get the obligatory photo posted later, I am no photo guy, just ask my wife. But I have the important stats...

Entire workout (139 watts):
Duration: 3:00:17 (3:24:02)
Work: 1504 kJ
TSS: 235.2 (intensity factor 0.885)
Norm Power:	168
VI: 1.21
Pw:HR: n/a
Pa:HR: n/a
Distance: 47.537 mi
Min	Max	Avg
Power: 0	1203	139 watts
Cadence: 29	251	90 rpm
Speed: 0	34.8	15.8 mph
Pace 1:43	0:00	3:48 min/mi
Crank Torque:	0	650	134 lb-in

Sadly the 1203 W max was a SRM spike, not real. Max was really more like 802W. Bonus points if you can say what my FTP is from the above data. No comments from the peanut gallery how lame it is!  

Watch RBR for my upcoming review of the new iAero, which I ran concurrent with the SRM and am doing a long-term test on. 

Cheers,


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

we decided to stay local and do a bit more challenging ride in preparation for the DR. we ended up riding out to the coast, climbing Page Mill, Stage, Pescadero, and West Alpine, for a total of 101 miles and about 8,700' of climbing. good stuff.


----------

